# why are some red cherry shrimp clear?



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought shrimp from a number of people in here so Im not sure who they are from. some of my red cherries are clear. they aren't that small either. 3/4" maybe. even some clear ones have a black part right below the head.. almost where the saddle is. I have smaller shrimp that have fire red color....


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Males can tend to be almost clear sometimes, or they breed with a yellow, green, etc and have resorted back to wild colors, or could be something with the water they don't like, etc. Always hard to tell.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

its hard to tell i guess because I dont know where they came from


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I have of those too lol. Its annoying. Thinking about culling mine as I dont want them to spread their nasty colorless genes hah.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

i might just put them in my 120G and hope for the best


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

The black part behind their head is the beginning of their digestive tract; since they are clear, you can see the food inside.


----------



## Chikorita (Dec 16, 2007)

I had the same problem tooo so I kinda picked them (look mostly males) out and put them in a different tank Then few days later I check them and they turned redder ...
so now I put them all back to the old tank
well there are actually some of the females that look not as red as the others .. I will just pick them out later and bring them to the monthly club meeting in town ...


----------



## redmary51 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have some female RCS that are sort of clear with just a little red on them too. I know they are female because they are berried.

Someone told me that each time they molt, they get redder. Don't know if it is correct.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

mine are very clear


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

They are also adapt to the back ground. If you have dark substrate, they will look more red.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

If you've had them for a while (a month or more, let's say) and you know that they are adult females, then you've just got some poorly colored shrimp. Remove them and over time the population should get redder.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> If you've had them for a while (a month or more, let's say) and you know that they are adult females, then you've just got some poorly colored shrimp. Remove them and over time the population should get redder.


they are going in my 120 with my 4 rams!


----------



## Inkling (Feb 11, 2011)

My adult males are clear. I've had them for a few months now, and I've noticed the offspring are getting progressively redder. I was worried that I was going to end up with a bunch of non-red cherries...but their genetics seems to be sorting itself out as time goes by.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny313 said:


> they are going in my 120 with my 4 rams!


In other words, not redder, but dedder.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

GDP said:


> In other words, not redder, but dedder.


Hahahaha you can say that! good one!


----------



## LongVan412 (Jul 30, 2013)

If you want your shrimps to be blood red color try giving them a dark substrate. Black gravel works the best!


----------

